# Just ordered Grandma Lucy's for Mr. Picky



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It's the Grandma Lucy's Artisan Grain free chicken dog food. I'm prayingrayer: he likes it because he doesn't like any dog food much. I've been putting a little chicken that I cooked in the pressure cooker with some vegetable broth and he eats it better, but never finishes the dog food. :angry: So, I put so little chicken in to just flavor it and get him going. You would think he was starving when I start cooking..he comes into the kitchen and stares at me and licks his lips. If I gave him only chicken every day, he'd be happy. But I know he needs more than just protein.

I'm hoping this is the ticket. Anyone here use this kind? It sounded good..a little pricey, but I throw away a lot of food all the time....and Lynn (Lacie's Mom) thinks Rocky will like it... and his Auntie must know, right? 

I should be getting it by Tuesday or Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I sure hope Rocky likes his food! Aolani is on Grandma Lucy's lamb recipe for dinner and in the morning he eats Fromm Salmon a la Veg kibble. He's not picky at all but I have to be picky for him because he can't eat chicken.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dianne, maybe what you need is a 2nd dog so Rocky will start competitive eating! It worked for my grand-dog---he was so picky w/my daughter (he was a rescue too) and when he came to me he could not eat fast enough! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandi, if I knew that would work, I'd consider getting a girl. But with my luck, she wouldn't eat well either!:HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> Dianne, maybe what you need is a 2nd dog so Rocky will start competitive eating! It worked for my grand-dog---he was so picky w/my daughter (he was a rescue too) and when he came to me he could not eat fast enough! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Edith...I just love Aolani and how he poses for his pictures. What a cutie pie.:wub: And a good eater too? What is Aolani's weight now? I don't think Rocky gained an ounce since January when he got his last vet checkup. He is 5 lbs. and holding!:HistericalSmiley:



Johita said:


> I sure hope Rocky likes his food! Aolani is on Grandma Lucy's lamb recipe for dinner and in the morning he eats Fromm Salmon a la Veg kibble. He's not picky at all but I have to be picky for him because he can't eat chicken.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Dianne, I feel your pain. I actually just posted a thread about finally finding a food that I think Rudy will like (Stella and Chewy's). They sure know how to put us through the ringer don't they?! Here's to hoping Grandma Lucy's is your solution! Let us know how Rocky likes it!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Leigh, what made you choose Stella and Chewy's? Does Rudy like it? I hope so. I don't think anyone but you and I have that much trouble getting their fluffs to eat! I just worry about him being too thin because I can feel his spine and everyone always comments on that when they hold him. He's a five pound sack of potatoes...(like my Mom would always say.) But I adore every pound! If he ever gained a half of a pound I would be so happy! My last dog would eat anything that dropped to the ground in one second. Rocky sniffs it and walks away if it's not to his liking!:HistericalSmiley:



RudyRoo said:


> Oh Dianne, I feel your pain. I actually just posted a thread about finally finding a food that I think Rudy will like (Stella and Chewy's). They sure know how to put us through the ringer don't they?! Here's to hoping Grandma Lucy's is your solution! Let us know how Rocky likes it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - if you look in the dictionary under the word picky you'll see Tyler's picture too. :w00t: I can't even count the number of foods I've tried since I got him. Grandma Lucy's -- for him it was a no. :angry: He didn't like it at all but I know a lot of fluffs do. 
I've been home cooking and adding in veggies, fruits, supplements but lately I discovered Fresh Pet, which I wrote about somewhere here. My vet suggested it -- it's refrigerated and I get it at Petco (or other pet supply stores) and believe it or not, he's eating it. :chili: I give it to him for one of his meals a day and home cook the other. They make various types - I use the one in a one pound roll and it's called Vital.Here's the website: Freshpet - Natural, fresh refrigerated pet food for healthy dogs and cats Seems to have very healthy and fresh ingredients and made and sourced in the USA. Anyway it almost smells like liverwurst and he likes it. He seems to get bored with food. Loves it for months and then decides, "Okay. What else you got mom?" :smilie_tischkante: And he's a light 5lbs.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - if you look in the dictionary under the word picky you'll see Tyler's picture too. :w00t: I can't even count the number of foods I've tried since I got him. Grandma Lucy's -- for him it was a no. :angry: He didn't like it at all but I know a lot of fluffs do.
> I've been home cooking and adding in veggies, fruits, supplements but lately I discovered Fresh Pet, which I wrote about somewhere here. My vet suggested it -- it's refrigerated and I get it at Petco (or other pet supply stores) and believe it or not, he's eating it. :chili: I give it to him for one of his meals a day and home cook the other. They make various types - I use the one in a one pound roll and it's called Vital.Here's the website: Freshpet - Natural, fresh refrigerated pet food for healthy dogs and cats Seems to have very healthy and fresh ingredients and made and sourced in the USA. Anyway it almost smells like liverwurst and he likes it. He seems to get bored with food. Loves it for months and then decides, "Okay. What else you got mom?" :smilie_tischkante: And he's a light 5lbs.


You might want to double check the ingredients Susan. It has 'natural flavors' in it. I stay away from anything that says 'natural flavors' because if it has all natural things in it, it doesn't need any additional 'natural flavors'. And no one knows what 'natural flavors' are. It's not identified. Also take a closer look at this ingredient...carrageenan. Some people may be ok with it...but I'm not. I know I tend to go overboard on health things so everyone has to decide for themselves. And what about Inulin? When you get inulin from eating natural sources not a problem, but adding it to food? There is some controversy there. It can cause stomach aches. Might want to look into that ingredient too.

My Zoe started out being a picky eater but I think I truly was the reason why she was picky. I now have 3 and none of them are picky eaters and eat their food with gusto. I've often found that people with picky eaters are either free feeding, feeding too much, or don't take the food away after a certain period of time. I know there are always exceptions to every case, but I really think often pickyness is a behavior that needs to be addressed. What if your dog gets sick and can only have a certain type of food and he or she won't eat it because they are picky? What if you have to give meds with a meal and you can't get them to eat enough to constitute a meal to give the meds? So many things that could potentially happen in the lifetime of a Malt that will make things so much easier if you address the behavior.
*
*


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Leigh, what made you choose Stella and Chewy's? Does Rudy like it? I hope so. I don't think anyone but you and I have that much trouble getting their fluffs to eat! I just worry about him being too thin because I can feel his spine and everyone always comments on that when they hold him. He's a five pound sack of potatoes...(like my Mom would always say.) But I adore every pound! If he ever gained a half of a pound I would be so happy! My last dog would eat anything that dropped to the ground in one second. Rocky sniffs it and walks away if it's not to his liking!:HistericalSmiley:


No real rhyme or reason to choosing S&C's (besides the great reviews). I just happened to notice that our local pet store sold it and I have been trying to find something that had a different consistency since Rudy seems to like more chunky types of food. I have tried so many types. The only food that I have been able to get him to consistently eat is Halo (sold at Petco), but he too usually just sniffs it and walks away. It's only been 2 days, but so far Rudy is loving the Stella and Chewy's Beef Patties. He acts excited about it! 

I hope the Gma Lucy's works out for Rocky! Another thing that I have done in the past with Rudy is to give him a Gerber Baby Meat Stick. I let him eat half of the stick and then I have him watch me mush the other half into his food. It's just soft enough that he can't eat around the food to get to the gerber goodness! Give that little 5lb sack of potatoes a big smooch for me!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter LOVES LOVES LOVES him some Grandma Lucy's! He dances between the kitchen and whatever room I am in while it hydrates to ensure that I don't take too much time to get it to him once he's ready. MY only suggestion is that with the bigger pieces of meat (if you get any) is that you should hydrate them in their own cup of HOT water while the other food is warming and then cut it up.

Hunter also eats Fromms kibble in the morning and GL at night.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

If I can just get Rocky to eat ONE dog food...I'd be doing the dancing in the kitchen!:HistericalSmiley: So glad Hunter likes it...do you think he can talk to Rocky?




Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter LOVES LOVES LOVES him some Grandma Lucy's! He dances between the kitchen and whatever room I am in while it hydrates to ensure that I don't take too much time to get it to him once he's ready. MY only suggestion is that with the bigger pieces of meat (if you get any) is that you should hydrate them in their own cup of HOT water while the other food is warming and then cut it up.
> 
> Hunter also eats Fromms kibble in the morning and GL at night.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, I didn't know Tylor was picky..thought you home cooked for him and he was eating well. Why did you start another dog food? For convenience or do they eventually get picky with home cooked too? I can see Tylor sitting there and saying.."It's a little bland, can you spice it up a bit for me Mommy?" That would be my little man.:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - if you look in the dictionary under the word picky you'll see Tyler's picture too. :w00t: I can't even count the number of foods I've tried since I got him. Grandma Lucy's -- for him it was a no. :angry: He didn't like it at all but I know a lot of fluffs do.
> I've been home cooking and adding in veggies, fruits, supplements but lately I discovered Fresh Pet, which I wrote about somewhere here. My vet suggested it -- it's refrigerated and I get it at Petco (or other pet supply stores) and believe it or not, he's eating it. :chili: I give it to him for one of his meals a day and home cook the other. They make various types - I use the one in a one pound roll and it's called Vital.Here's the website: Freshpet - Natural, fresh refrigerated pet food for healthy dogs and cats Seems to have very healthy and fresh ingredients and made and sourced in the USA. Anyway it almost smells like liverwurst and he likes it. He seems to get bored with food. Loves it for months and then decides, "Okay. What else you got mom?" :smilie_tischkante: And he's a light 5lbs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both London & Preston LOVE their Grandma Lucy's Artisan...and I mean LOVE. They have never enjoyed a dog food as much as GL. They adore it as much as human food. Seriously. And, well, it basically is human food.

The only one we have tried so far is the Venison. I started off with a small bag, and they loved it (and did well with it) so I purchased the big 10lb bag which for both of them will last about 3 1/2-4 months. It was only $66 to purchase the large bag so it's only costing about $15-$20 per month to feed BOTH dogs. That's super cheap!

London did lean out when I switched her to GL so I am now increasing her portion size from 1/4 cup at each meal to 1/3 cup per meal to see if she will pork up just a tad. Preston is on 1/8 cup GL and 1/8 cup Now! Small Breed kibble. He is only getting the kibble until the bag is gone (I didn't want to waste it) and then he will be 100% on GL.

The only downside that I have found to GL is that both dogs do seem to poop 3x per day instead of 2x most of the time. Generally right after their meals I take them out, and then usually sometime mid-day they poop again. The other downside is that some of the meat chunks are HUGE and some of them I can't even break apart with my fingers, so I have to use a knife. I do like that there is a lot of texture to the food, though. Some of the meat is ground up into the mix, and then there are additional little chunks throughout the bag...the dogs seem to like having something meaty to chew. 

I think they've been eating GL for about 2-3 months now, give or take, and neither one of them is "less excited" about meal time. I try to make up 2 days worth at a time in storage containers and keep them in the refrigerator for convenience. They really hate it when I forget to make up a supply of meals for the fridge because they have to sit and wait for their food to be ready!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lisa, I'm so thrilled:chili: for you that London and Preston both love Grandma Lucy's. I bought the small bag this time on Amazon with free shipping. It should arrive on the 22nd, so we have to wait a couple of more days. I'm getting my hopes up....but not too much.rayer:




LJSquishy said:


> Both London & Preston LOVE their Grandma Lucy's Artisan...and I mean LOVE. They have never enjoyed a dog food as much as GL. They adore it as much as human food. Seriously. And, well, it basically is human food.
> 
> The only one we have tried so far is the Venison. I started off with a small bag, and they loved it (and did well with it) so I purchased the big 10lb bag which for both of them will last about 3 1/2-4 months. It was only $66 to purchase the large bag so it's only costing about $15-$20 per month to feed BOTH dogs. That's super cheap!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You might want to double check the ingredients Susan. It has 'natural flavors' in it. I stay away from anything that says 'natural flavors' because if it has all natural things in it, it doesn't need any additional 'natural flavors'. And no one knows what 'natural flavors' are. It's not identified. Also take a closer look at this ingredient...carrageenan. Some people may be ok with it...but I'm not. I know I tend to go overboard on health things so everyone has to decide for themselves. And what about Inulin? When you get inulin from eating natural sources not a problem, but adding it to food? There is some controversy there. It can cause stomach aches. Might want to look into that ingredient too.
> 
> My Zoe started out being a picky eater but I think I truly was the reason why she was picky. I now have 3 and none of them are picky eaters and eat their food with gusto. I've often found that people with picky eaters are either free feeding, feeding too much, or don't take the food away after a certain period of time. I know there are always exceptions to every case, but I really think often pickyness is a behavior that needs to be addressed. What if your dog gets sick and can only have a certain type of food and he or she won't eat it because they are picky? What if you have to give meds with a meal and you can't get them to eat enough to constitute a meal to give the meds? So many things that could potentially happen in the lifetime of a Malt that will make things so much easier if you address the behavior.
> *
> *


Crystal - thanks for your input. I was mainly going with this Fresh Pet food on my vet's recommendation. She said she had some long discussions with them on their food, sourcing, manufacturing procedures and ingredients and felt it was a really good choice. I don't know much about carageenen. Just know I've had to steer clear of it in people food because of my DS's allergy to fish and it's sea kelp derived. I'll have to find out more. I also don't know about the inulin. Tyler has been perfectly fine since eating this ...no stomach issues or anything. I thought I read it was used as a fiber and not sure how they source it to add to the food. I'll have to try to find out more from the company. At this point I give him one meal of it a day.
As far as where picky came from ...I never free fed, the vet said I've fed too little not too much, I picked it up after about 20 minutes and did that routine. Still do it occasionally. He would go for over a day without eating. I know that as a kid I was a very picky eater....no rhyme or reason why since my mom was a great cook and baker but I ended up with borderline malnutrition and had to be fed every hour at that time. I just didn't like food. Tyler reminds me of that and after living it, I don't want him starving himself. He is THE most food UN-driven dog I've ever had or seen. Will only eat one treat (either Blue Buffalo Jerky or Kona Chips Jerky or if I make it myself)...turns down everything else. You saw that at Pat's Puppy Party. People are astounded when their dogs would do anything for a treat and Tyler won't take it from their hand, the floor or a dish. He will never eat anything like a scrap of food that falls on the floor. I've even tried to do this on purpose in the kitchen. No interest after a sniff. I never gave him food from the table so he wouldn't beg and he doesn't seem to know that our food is even an option. He is just not food motivated. That's why the interactive toys, and Kongs with food in them are a bust with him. It's just the way he is and I'm trying me best to get some food in him. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue, I didn't know Tylor was picky..thought you home cooked for him and he was eating well. Why did you start another dog food? For convenience or do they eventually get picky with home cooked too? I can see Tylor sitting there and saying.."It's a little bland, can you spice it up a bit for me Mommy?" That would be my little man.:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne - the home cooking came out of him not eating. It became so frustrating that I started cooking for him and he's been eating like a champ for months and months now. I added the dog food as a convenience and "what if I can't cook" option plus my vet suggesting it. I also felt because of the antioxidents etc it would be a good combo. I really hope Grandma Lucy's works for you. I got some sample bags and ended up giving them away when SM members came here during Westminster. The company did send me free samples but it took a while and a follow up phone call.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dianne - the home cooking came out of him not eating. It became so frustrating that I started cooking for him and he's been eating like a champ for months and months now. I added the dog food as a convenience and "what if I can't cook" option plus my vet suggesting it. I also felt because of the antioxidents etc it would be a good combo. I really hope Grandma Lucy's works for you. I got some sample bags and ended up giving them away when SM members came here during Westminster. The company did send me free samples but it took a while and a follow up phone call.

Sue, I may have to resort to that but just didn't want to because of all the supplements and such that I would have to add. I forget to take my own vitamins! I can feel exactly what you go through with Tylor. Rocky does love Wellness Bites. I cut the square piece in fourths and he will do anything for those treats. He won't accept treats from the Vet, people in Petco, or friends that he doesn't know very well. I should have done the free samples first! Oh Mr. Tylor man...and Mr. Rocketman...you two picky boys are going to be the cause of more gray hair! And I can't afford any more than I have now!!!:smpullhair:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Dianne - the home cooking came out of him not eating. It became so frustrating that I started cooking for him and he's been eating like a champ for months and months now. I added the dog food as a convenience and "what if I can't cook" option plus my vet suggesting it. I also felt because of the antioxidents etc it would be a good combo. I really hope Grandma Lucy's works for you. I got some sample bags and ended up giving them away when SM members came here during Westminster. The company did send me free samples but it took a while and a follow up phone call.
> 
> Sue, I may have to resort to that but just didn't want to because of all the supplements and such that I would have to add. I forget to take my own vitamins! I can feel exactly what you go through with Tylor. Rocky does love Wellness Bites. I cut the square piece in fourths and he will do anything for those treats. He won't accept treats from the Vet, people in Petco, or friends that he doesn't know very well. I should have done the free samples first! Oh Mr. Tylor man...and Mr. Rocketman...*you two picky boys are going to be the cause of more gray hair! And I can't afford any more than I have now*!!!:smpullhair:


Me neither. I think my hair coloring lasted longer before i got him. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Me neither. I think my hair coloring lasted longer before i got him. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



It's like having little kids all over again. Except you can't ask them WHY?????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm....then I think the only solution left for you 2 ladies is adding a 2nd Malt! Seems when there is more then one they are always wanting to make sure the other isn't getting something better and they want to make sure they get their fair share. B) Tell hubby's that it's no longer a 'want', but a legitimate reason for adding a 2nd one. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hmmm....then I think the only solution left for you 2 ladies is adding a 2nd Malt! Seems when there is more then one they are always wanting to make sure the other isn't getting something better and they want to make sure they get their fair share. B) Tell hubby's that it's no longer a 'want', but a legitimate reason for adding a 2nd one. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


I think you're right, Crystal. You can send Jett to me and Callie to Dianne or vice versa and we'll be all set. :chili::chili: Oh, and you can add Zoe to either one of us. :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

We've tried Grandma Lucy's and all I can say is Never Again!
Smells very garlicy.....no matter how you rehydrate it , the meat is still not soft but tuff and when I started to see pieces of undigested carrot and other wierd food bits in her poop I knew it wasn't for her. 
I had told you once before that Vanilla is probably Rocky's long lost brother or relative for sure cause she is so very picky too but I just stick to the Weruva and she loves it.
I hope you find the perfect food for your cutie pie!:wub:
Jenna


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I think you're right, Crystal. You can send Jett to me and Callie to Dianne or vice versa and we'll be all set. :chili::chili: Oh, and you can add Zoe to either one of us. :wub:


I'm thinking Zoe would be willing to send Jett and Callie to either of you for a short period of time. :HistericalSmiley: Then she would start to miss them and we'd have to get them back again. :wub:



poochie2 said:


> We've tried Grandma Lucy's and all I can say is Never Again!
> Smells very garlicy.....no matter how you rehydrate it , the meat is still not soft but tuff and when I started to see pieces of undigested carrot and other wierd food bits in her poop I knew it wasn't for her.
> I had told you once before that Vanilla is probably Rocky's long lost brother or relative for sure cause she is so very picky too but I just stick to the Weruva and she loves it.
> I hope you find the perfect food for your cutie pie!:wub:
> Jenna


The actual meat is ground up into the mixture. They left a few hunks on top of the package because it seemed consumers wanted to see hunks of meat. I tended to just throw out those few hunks of meat when I fed it to mine.

If you feed your dog raw carrots, you'll see bits of them undigested in their poop too btw. B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> We've tried Grandma Lucy's and all I can say is Never Again!
> Smells very garlicy.....no matter how you rehydrate it , the meat is still not soft but tuff and when I started to see pieces of undigested carrot and other wierd food bits in her poop I knew it wasn't for her.
> I had told you once before that Vanilla is probably Rocky's long lost brother or relative for sure cause she is so very picky too but I just stick to the Weruva and she loves it.
> I hope you find the perfect food for your cutie pie!:wub:
> Jenna


I have heard a lot of people speak about the strong garlic smell - and yes, it does smell like garlic, but I also smell the celery in it. I describe the overall smell as very "garden-like"...afterall, it has all sorts of veggies in it that haven't been processed as much as canned or dry foods. Of course the smell will be more potent.

I think the "weird bits" you were seeing in the poop besides the carrots are probably the flaxseed. I finally sat down with the bag of GL to look at the detailed ingredient list a while back because I couldn't think for the life of me what it was in London's poop...it's the flaxseed. Here and there I will find carrot bits. Sometimes nothing at all.

I have found with the huge chunks of meat it is best to cut them into smaller pieces with a knife. I do it before rehydrating their meals. Most of the meat, though, is ground up. My two love having small chunks of meat to chew...rather than have all of their food ground up like oatmeal. This is why I like GL more than The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

If I did it would have to be a girl! George is a sucker for cute white fluffs, so it's not impossible, but don't know we want a second one. I kind of like Rocky being the only child. Spoiled as he may be!:wub: I feel like I lucked out with Rocky with his great behavior and sweet disposition. He also is loving, but independent too. Never a problem with leaving him alone for six or seven hours. He's so well behaved, I don't think I can get that lucky with the second one as far as that goes. He's such a good little skinny, picky boy!:HistericalSmiley:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hmmm....then I think the only solution left for you 2 ladies is adding a 2nd Malt! Seems when there is more then one they are always wanting to make sure the other isn't getting something better and they want to make sure they get their fair share. B) Tell hubby's that it's no longer a 'want', but a legitimate reason for adding a 2nd one. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember you saying that:HistericalSmiley:, but didn't remember the Weruva. I will leave that as my next choice if this doesn't work out. I so hope it does! Rocky likes garlic...we use a lot of it in our house...so that won't be an issue for us!:HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> We've tried Grandma Lucy's and all I can say is Never Again!
> Smells very garlicy.....no matter how you rehydrate it , the meat is still not soft but tuff and when I started to see pieces of undigested carrot and other wierd food bits in her poop I knew it wasn't for her.
> I had told you once before that Vanilla is probably Rocky's long lost brother or relative for sure cause she is so very picky too but I just stick to the Weruva and she loves it.
> I hope you find the perfect food for your cutie pie!:wub:
> Jenna


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I have heard a lot of people speak about the strong garlic smell - and yes, it does smell like garlic, but I also smell the celery in it. I describe the overall smell as very "garden-like"...afterall, it has all sorts of veggies in it that haven't been processed as much as canned or dry foods. Of course the smell will be more potent.
> 
> I think the "weird bits" you were seeing in the poop besides the carrots are probably the flaxseed. I finally sat down with the bag of GL to look at the detailed ingredient list a while back because I couldn't think for the life of me what it was in London's poop...it's the flaxseed. Here and there I will find carrot bits. Sometimes nothing at all.
> 
> I have found with the huge chunks of meat it is best to cut them into smaller pieces with a knife. I do it before rehydrating their meals. Most of the meat, though, is ground up. My two love having small chunks of meat to chew...rather than have all of their food ground up like oatmeal. This is why I like GL more than The Honest Kitchen.


You're so cute for the explanation ! :wub: It's not only the fact of the bits of food in her poop and to me it reminds me of Lipton cup of soup too ! LOL .........Vanilla just prefers Weruva. Thanks .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, that is exactly what Rocky does...he gets bored with it after a while. They have to be related somehow!



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - if you look in the dictionary under the word picky you'll see Tyler's picture too. :w00t: I can't even count the number of foods I've tried since I got him. Grandma Lucy's -- for him it was a no. :angry: He didn't like it at all but I know a lot of fluffs do.
> I've been home cooking and adding in veggies, fruits, supplements but lately I discovered Fresh Pet, which I wrote about somewhere here. My vet suggested it -- it's refrigerated and I get it at Petco (or other pet supply stores) and believe it or not, he's eating it. :chili: I give it to him for one of his meals a day and home cook the other. They make various types - I use the one in a one pound roll and it's called Vital.Here's the website: Freshpet - Natural, fresh refrigerated pet food for healthy dogs and cats Seems to have very healthy and fresh ingredients and made and sourced in the USA. Anyway it almost smells like liverwurst and he likes it. He seems to get bored with food. Loves it for months and then decides, "Okay. What else you got mom?" :smilie_tischkante: And he's a light 5lbs.


----------

